# Victorian Woman Puzzle



## Carter Johnson (29 Apr 2006)

Are you folks ready for another puzzle? I usually finish about three per month and this one is great fun because of all the cut-out images in the picture. It's called "The Victorian Woman", the title of the book that sits on the table.

The completed puzzle is about 12.5 x 10.5 inches. It's made from 1/4" three-ply poplar and has 390 pieces.

I am posting the front followed by a horizontally-flipped picture of the back so you can see easily see where the cuts are made along image lines.

As always, if you have questions, fire away, either through the forum or via e-mail at [email protected]

For the first time in over 50 years, I will be heading east over the Atlantic in two weeks. Our son is the director of the animated film from Dreamworks "Over the Hedge" and he has invited me to accompany him to the opening at the Cannes Film Festival later in May. I had to get two things: a passport and a tuxedo!

Carter


----------



## Chris Knight (29 Apr 2006)

Carter,
That looks hellaciously complicated! Very attractive too.


----------



## Woodmagnet (29 Apr 2006)

That is an excellent piece of work C.J. :shock:


----------



## Paul Chapman (30 Apr 2006)

Fabulous work, Carter =D> 

Paul


----------

